# buds sproting new growth



## daddyratnz (Oct 14, 2009)

Just in 5th week of flowering and all of a sudden some of the buds seem to be sproting new growth out the top and stretching for the light.Why and how can I stop this as should be due to harvest in 2 weeks.Photos are poor but show a good bud and one stretching any help much appreciated.1000w hps, 12hours light/dark,been folia feeding for the last week as lower and middle leave,s starting to yellow,good quality neut,s, ph always at 6.5-7.0 and humidity between 55% and 85%, hope thats enough info   Cheers  Daddy


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

Your not serious are you? flowering plants will continue to grow until you pull em, pulling the light closer will cut out the stretch. Your looking for the 50/50 on your t-chromes and strait water should stop the yellowing. gl


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 14, 2009)

Something i have'nt said in a while ...Hello Daddy !


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Your not serious are you? flowering plants will continue to grow until you pull em, pulling the light closer will cut out the stretch. Your looking for the 50/50 on your t-chromes and strait water should stop the yellowing. gl


 
You seen this before Chef? Wow. Looks pretty weird to me. I don't think I have ever seen that. Especially if it has been next to that other bud the whole time? Never seen that indoor or out. Can that be a trick with the camera maybe? Almost looks like the middle of that bud was harvested.... Hmm.


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

yup had my first sativa dom do a final stretch in the last two weeks but not quite that extreme, it does look like some was early picked. The thing i dont get if your still producing bud why would you want to stop that?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmm.. Good question.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2009)

It could have something to do with the foliar feed trying to stop the yellowing.

The yellowing is natural when the plant is nearing its last few weeks of flowering, the plant is using its reserve N.

eace:


----------



## greenthumberish (Oct 14, 2009)

I bet your buds are real light and airy too...i've seen plants like that, i got some from a seed bank online....and never grew them twice because the strain just sucked...didn't flower properly, yield was terrible, tasted like hay....Anyway, it kept acting like it was going into reveg, and I flowered it for 16 weeks before killing it...It'd shoot up, then flower on that, then shoot up, and flower on that, I eventually just wove all the buds under branches so they didn't get too tall....but yeah, good luck with that


----------



## daddyratnz (Oct 15, 2009)

Here,s some better pics.Chef, I certainly don,t mind them stretching with bud but this is just stalk.This is my first time indoors with hydro, normally do my thing outdoors.Had the same family of seed for quiet a few years with no issues outdoors.   Is it going to shock the girls to much if I nip this new growth out as the hairs are about 20-30% red and would rather the energy went there.Stopped folia feed probably can,t hurt to much at this stage. Thanx for the comments, we read the site a lot for answers to our silly questions and find it extremely pleasing to find so many people willing to share their knowledge so freely    ​


----------



## nvthis (Oct 15, 2009)

daddyratnz said:
			
		

> Here,s some better pics.​




:huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: 

Guess I need new glasses​


----------



## daddyratnz (Oct 15, 2009)

nvthis, said better pics not good pics


----------



## Growdude (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive seen this, The new growth will fill in.   Just harvest when the majority of trichs are where you want them.


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------

